# FX FACES foam latex prosthetics



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

Bone Yard Effects Makeup studio designs and creates FX FACES, foam latex prosthetics, ears, fake teeth and makeup supplies for Halloween, Haunted Houses, Productions and Parties! All of our pieces are manufactured in our Hollywood makeup studio. Visit our website at : www.BoneYardFx.com Thanks!


----------



## Orlock (Sep 3, 2004)

Cool products!


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Orlock! We appreciate the Feedback! Happy Halloween!


----------

